# Zależności ebuild-ów, czyli co sie stało z gentoo?

## pawel.skiba

Gentoo używałem przez ponad dwa lata.  Gdy instalowalem je pierwszy raz ta dystrybucja była bardzo ineresująca, przejrzysta i przemyślana.  Pakiety instalowaly sie bez problemu nie było żadnych kłopotów. Gdy wydano  genntoo2006 pojawiły sie pierwsze problemy - plyta instalacyjna zawiera uszkodzony obraz portage -   kłopotliwe to nieco ale daje sie to obejść i zainstalowac.   Po 6 miesiacach wydano 2006.1 , wersja 2006 z uszkodzonym portage nadal jest na mirrorach  :Smile: .  

 kolejy zgrzyt pojawił sie gdy portage zdecydowało sie updatowac  udev.  Niestety  po update speedtouch  przestal działać - probelm dało sie rozwiązać edytujac jakies pliku konfiguracji udev (kto testował tego ebuilda  ze wszedł do gałęzi stabilnej?).  

Mniej wiecej w tym samym czasie w ebuildach zaczeły pojawiac sie magiczne zależności. Zauważyłem to gdy chcialem emergować pakiet speedtouch-usb - gdy zobaczyłem liste tego co portage ma zamiar zainstaloać razem z speedtouch-usb to mi szczęka opadła.  Ostatecznie nie zainstalowałem niczego tylko skompilowałem jądro i miałem to co w speedtouch-usb.  

Obecnie po zmianie dysku zaszła koniecznosć  ponownej instalacji.  Zainstalowałem tylko system bazowy - zadnych dodatkowych pakietów sądzac że reszte da sie ściagnac z seici.  PPP sie nie zainstalowało wiec chiałem przekopiować na dysk źródła ściągnięte w innej dysrybucji. 

Zaskoczyło mnie że wynik: 

```
emerge -fp ppp 

nie zmieścił sie na ekranie.  Przyjrzałem sie temu dokładniej i zaniepokoiłem sie jeszcze bardziej  czytając zaskakujace url-e 

ostatecznie powaliło mnie 

emerge --pretend ppp   

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r6  USE="-build -symlink" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3 [1.6-r1] 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.21-r1  USE="-hardened" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.1-r1  USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.0  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5  USE="-hardened" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r12  USE="nls -debug" LINGUAS="-az -ca -cs -da -de -el -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -hr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -nl -nn -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tr -uk -vi" 

[ebuild  N    ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r4  USE="gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -mppe-mppc -radius" 
```

a przeciez wiem że w rzeczywistości niezbędny jest tylko ppp.  

Nie potrafie zrozumieć dlaczego developer tego pakietu uznał ze nie zdołam uruchomić  pppd jak nie będe mial gtk+.

z ciekawości sprawdziłem jak to wygląda w przypadku innych pakietów...  ponure przeżycie. snaczna ich częśc ma takze takie chore zależności. 

Wiem ze nie zdołam zmienic tej drogi "rozwoju" gento, która ma sie nijak do tego za pamisamo w gentoo philosophy.    http://www.gentoo.org/main/pl/philosophy.xml

Szkoda mi tego sterego gentoo czystego, przejrzystego,  gdzie to użytkownik podejmował decyzje, w którym portage było pomocnikiem a nie śmieciarzem  przed którym trzeba sie chronić.  [/url]

od raku: dziubaski - używajcie code ze swej łaski  :Wink: 

----------

## nbvcxz

nie rozumiem co w tym dziwnego

nie mam neo ale najwyraźniej pakiet ppp posiada jakąś nakładkę w gtk i do tego mu to wszystko potrzebne;

a przecież możesz ustawić "per package use flags" i po kłopocie

```
net-dialup/ppp -gtk
```

----------

## c2p

 *pawel.skiba wrote:*   

> a przeciez wiem że w rzeczywistości niezbędny jest tylko ppp.  
> 
> Nie potrafie zrozumieć dlaczego developer tego pakietu uznał ze nie zdołam uruchomić  pppd jak nie będe mial gtk+.

 

Powiem krótko: lol. Przecież masz we flagach 'gtk', więc to chyba oczywiste, że przy instalacji emergnie również gtk+.

Edit: nbvcxz mnie ubiegł  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie zauważyłem również by przy emerge speedtouch-usb, dociągał mi pół portage...

----------

## Poe

jest to kwestia większej ilosci USE, którą teraz można bardziej precyzyjnie sterować.

----------

## Raku

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r4  USE="gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -mppe-mppc -radius"
> 
> Szkoda mi tego sterego gentoo czystego, przejrzystego, gdzie to użytkownik podejmował decyzje, w którym portage było pomocnikiem a nie śmieciarzem przed którym trzeba sie chronić. 

 

@pawel.skiba: jak poprosisz na priv, to usunę ten wątek  :Smile: )

napisanie posta - 5 minut. Wstyd na forum - wieczysty   :Laughing: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

na przyszlosc polecam "--pretend --tree" zamiast "--pretend" - latwiej sie zorientowac.

----------

## Robert W.

 *pawel.skiba wrote:*   

> Gdy wydano  genntoo2006 pojawiły sie pierwsze problemy - plyta instalacyjna zawiera uszkodzony obraz portage -   kłopotliwe to nieco ale daje sie to obejść i zainstalowac.   Po 6 miesiacach wydano 2006.1 , wersja 2006 z uszkodzonym portage nadal jest na mirrorach .

 

Na czym polegało to uszkodzenie portage?

----------

## pawel.skiba

na ytm ze obraz portage nie dawa sie rozpakowa 

bzip2 -t portage????.bz2    i bledy

----------

## Poe

posłuż się bunzip2 (a nie bzip2), poza tym jakie to błędy? wybacz za takie trywialne pytanie, ale szklaną kule mam w serwisie.

----------

## ziemia

 *Quote:*   

> na ytm ze obraz portage nie dawa sie rozpakowa
> 
> bzip2 -t portage????.bz2 i bledy

 

W dokumentacji np. dla  x86

Napisano żeby wypakowywać poleceniem tar

```
tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr
```

i o ile dobrze pamiętam nigdy z tym kłopotu nie miałem.

----------

## Prompty

 *ziemia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> W dokumentacji np. dla  x86
> 
> Napisano żeby wypakowywać poleceniem tar
> ...

 

można i rozpakowywać najpierw bzipem a potem tarem (tak ja to tar robi przerozczyście: opcja "j")

 *Quote:*   

> dawał sie rozpakować
> 
> bzip2 -t portage????.bz2 

 

bzip2 -d rozpakowauje, -t testuje

podejrzewam, że kolega po prostu miał pecha i pare razy zle pobrał portage. ach te tcp ;]

----------

